# Fitting In Pumping While Breast Feeding At Home?



## LaurieNY (Oct 23, 2013)

I am breast-feeding exclusively at home, but would like to pump so that I have some extra milk for when I can't be at home, or for the future. I'm really struggling with how to pump while breast-feeding, and all the resources I found online seem to target either people who are working, or people who were pumping while their child is not there. I'm mostly feeding on demand, which means he's eating at the most every 2 to 3 hours, and I can't figure out how to fit pumping into that time schedule.

I tried pumping while he fed, since I usually feed him from just one breast at each time, but it was a comedy of errors. My breasts are not very firm, so I have to really lean forward to make sure the milk enters the pump, which made it very hard for him to eat on the other side and killed my back. Plus, I was holding the pump with one hand, and trying to help him relatch over and over on the other side, which ended up leaving milk all over us.

I tried it again using a hands-free bra, but found that it was nearly impossible to get enough of my breast through the hole on the side he was feeding on. He was very frustrated by this, so he didn't have a good feeding.

I'd love help with figuring out a schedule that allows me to pump and feed him. Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's usually best to pump in the morning because that is when you make the most milk. If you start pumping at the same time every day, your body will learn it needs to make milk then and you should have a good supply for pumping. Also, since he eats on one side at a time, you could feed him and then pump the other side right after. Maybe during his nap? Or about an hour after a nursing session. It's tricky to pump while nursing, but if you keep at it you will build a stash a little at a time. I like to freeze milk in small quantities so that I don't have to defrost a large amount if he only needs a little.


----------



## LaurieNY (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, Pokey!

I tried doing it this morning while he napped. Killed me to give up the chance to nap with him, but I did get 3oz total from the two breasts in about 30mins. Hopefully it'll get better if I pump around that time every day. I've been freezing the milk in 3oz portions, but I really have no clue how much we should try to give him at a bottle feeding. Someone must have guidelines . . .


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Kellymom recommends not pumping for longer than 20 minutes at a time because it can cause tissue damage. Some people will start the pump over again after the milk stops flowing. This works if you have a pump that has the 2 stage pumping like a Medela with a letdown mode and a regular mode. 3 ounces is a good size. Babies usually eat between 3-4 ounces for a missed feeding. Breastmilk gets more concentrated as the baby ages, so the baby never needs to increase the amount they eat. Pretty cool!


----------



## grumpyshoegirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I was lucky enough to have a hospital-grade pump rental covered with my first, and a Medela PISA purchase with my second. While I was home on maternity leave, nursing on demand, I scheduled in a pumping session once or twice a day to build up a stock of milk for when I had to go back to work. As others have said, morning is best, your supply's highest then. I pumped in front of the TV  20-30 minutes, or a sitcom, was a good session time for me. Sometimes I'd get another session in at night while the baby slept.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I stay home, exclusively bf and pump as well (both to have extra and I donate.) I pump first thing in the morning after we get up (she's happy and full and I have the most milk then.) Then I try to pump after she nurses during the day, even if it's only for 5-10 minutes. The 1-2 oz I get adds up by the end of the day. Sometimes I'll pump before bed if I can manage it, but I usually end up going to bed with her so it doesn't happen often.

When we've given her a bottle I usually put 4-5 oz in it. She takes about half of it, then takes a little break (5-20 minutes) then she'll finish the rest of it.


----------

